
My favourite PG essay - comatose_kid
http://www.paulgraham.com/procrastination.html
======
comatose_kid
I really like this one because it explains how an undesirable human
characteristic (procrastination) can actually lead to great things if
channeled appropriately.

It also arms me with an appropriate response to my dear wife's objections when
I push off things to work on my project.

------
akkartik
My favorites: <http://paulgraham.com/love.html>
<http://paulgraham.com/essay.html>

------
dfens
This is kind of ironic...

